# Multiple threads on House Prices



## Jupiter (28 Apr 2005)

There seems to be about 4 or 5 threads now with nonsense rhetoric about house prices rising and falling allover the place. Wouldn't it be easier to consolidate all these into on thread, as this forum is now being overrun by essentially the same  Punch and Judy style: "Oh yes, house prices are too high" - "Oh no they're not" pointless debate


----------



## Unregistered (28 Apr 2005)

Oh no, and your solution is to start yet another thread !!!!

Just kidding ;-)

I think we can only expect the debate to  start heating up in the next year or so give that the global property market appears to reaching a critical phase.

For example, the website

http://www.housepricecrash.co.uk

has become so overwhelmed with discussions and publicity that they have had to upgrade their servers several times.


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

Is there any intent to amalgamate these largely non-sensical threads?


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

I agree, I believe that those who wish to discuss this ghastly unpleasantness should discuss it elsewhere, preferably out of earshot of those of a delicate disposition.


----------



## Unregistered (5 May 2005)

Don't agree with your evaluation but why not have another category along with "property investment" etc. called "Housing Markets Discussion" or something ?

That way the head-in-the-sand crowd can easily avoid it while anyone else who wants to can post freely ?


----------

